# Looking for duck club membership



## Jeter24 (Sep 30, 2013)

If anyone is selling or knows someone selling a duck club membership membership please private message me. Thank you!


----------



## High Desert (Sep 25, 2007)

Look on ksl.com. There is a membership in the Ambassador listed.


----------

